# Autografts



## kwidman (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi,

I work with an Orthopedic office and our surgeons do a lot of autografts that we do not charge for. Can I bill a autograft with an ACL recontruction?


----------



## capricew (May 13, 2010)

i bill for an ASC so our situation is a little different.  Normally with 29888  i do not bill an autograft when i am dealing with medicare or medicare based insurances.  However, harvesting of the tissue (patellar tendon) 20926 can be billed as it does not bundle with the 29888.  Medicare does not allow this code unless you harvest from the opposite side, but i do have success getting it paid with my commercial carriers.

hope this helps,


Caprice, CPC


----------

